# Makeup, hair, and dress changer of your own pic - Looking for app



## bringo (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello there.
I was searching a software where I can pass my picture (of the face or complete body) and my body measurements such as my length, waste etc and the software presents a model of me and allows me to try different make up, hair styles and dresses etc.

Can someone help find such software for Windows Xp, Windows 7 or Linux please?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try google freeware to alter hair,clothes,makeup from a photo - Google Search


----------

